# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  حال المنتخبات المتأهلة قبل القرعة الآسيوية وبعدهـا / " تابع معنـا "

## king of love

استراليـا /


من قبل :.
تلقت استراليا الكثير من الثناء للخلاص من مجموعة الموت في المرحلة الثالثة . ويجب على الفريق الاسترالي كامل القوة أن يحجز مكانـه
إلى جنوب أفريقيا , ولكن هل سيكون قادراً على فعلها حاليا ؟ القلق يبقى في
مدى قوة فريق السوكيروز .

الآن :.
مجموعة جيدة بالنسبة لأستراليا . رحلات شاقة وطويلة لكنها اصبحت
قضية معتادة . ويـبدو أن وجود قطر والبحرين أفضل من تواجد السعودية أو
كوريا الشمالية .

===

اليابان /


من قبل :.
هل يكفيها تصدر المجموعة والنتائج التي حصلت عليها ؟ هزيمتها 
مـن البحرين كادت أن تعرقل مسيرتها والـتعادل في عمان كانت نتيجة طيبة ومهمة . 

الآن :.
الصحافة اليابانية كانت حريصة على تفادي الكوريتين وسيكون من دواعي سرورها هزيمة البحرين من جديد , وبالطبع هزيمة أستراليا أيضاً .

===

أوزبكستان /


من قبل :.
مني بهزيمة غير معنوية في أخر يوم , لكن " وسط الآسيويين " 
كانوا فريق هذه الجولة . التقدم بسرعة إلى الأمام , لا يعرفون الرحمـة 
أمام الهدف , بينما خط الدفاع هو من سيبب الإرباك للمدرب .

الآن :.
سيعزز الأوزبك من فرصهم لإنهاء الجولة في النصف العلوي من
المجموعة , حيث أن طشقند مكان صعب الوصول إليه وأيضا صعب اللعب 
فيـه .

===

البحرين /


من قبل :. 
فريق جيد جداً , سيطر على مجموعة صعبة نسبياً . فاز في أول 3 
لقاءات مباشرة ولم يتراخ إلا عندما عزز من فرصه . 

الآن :.
كان أن يكون الوضع اسوء من ذلك , ولكنها بداية جيدة لفريق منافس 
لا يمكنك التقليل منه .

===

قطر /


من قبل :.
رأسية متأخرة ضد العراق أرسلت فريق فوساتي إلى المرحلة المقبلة . يبدو مهزوزا في خط الظهر لكنه جيد في المنتصف ولديه المزعج
سيبستيان سوريا في الهجوم .

الآن :.
كل المجموعات صعبة لدى قطر , و من جانب آخر فهناك أكثر 
من فرصة لرد الثأر من أستراليا واليابان ولكن هذا لايبعث على المواساة .

----------


## king of love

كوريا الجنوبية /


من قبل :.
لم تهزم حتى الآن لكنها لم تثر الإعجاب في الجولة الثالثة . واثر مشاركتهم في كأس العالم 2002 ترفع من وتيرة الضغط ةتكاد أن تتلاشى من الذاكرة عند كل مباراة . 
لكنها تبقى واحدة من 3 فرق لم تهزم .

الآن :.
لا أحد من الفرق المتأهلة للتصفيات يعرف كيف مقاتلي المدرب جيدا , في ظل مجموعة صعبة مألوفة الخصوم .

===

ايران /


من قبل :.
مستوى متصاعد وهابط , 3 تعادلات مخيبة للآمال في البداية تبعتها 3 انتصارات . وكان علي دائي على بعد هزيمة واحد ليتم القضاء عليه . ويحتاج الفريق لقليل من الإنعاش للمرحلة المقبلة .

الآن :. 
مواجهة الإمارات مرة أخرى لا تزعج علي دائي ولكن السعودية والكوريتين تعني أنه سيواجه بداية بطيئة سيكون من الصعب عليه التخلص منها .

===

السعودية /


من قبل :. 
رغم الهزيمة أمام الاوزبك , إلا أن مكانهم للمرحلة المقبلة لا يوجد فيه شك . حيث أقيل آنجوس وحل محله المدرب المألوف ناصر الجوهر .

الآن :.
سبق وأن درب الجوهر الصقور الخضر وستكون خبرته عامل حيوي للسعوديين في مقابلة الكوريين مرة أخرى .

===

كوريا الشمالية /


من قبل :.
فريق ممتاز , كان صلبا مثل الصخرة . تسجيل الأهداف كانت مشكلة ولكن عدم الخسارة في 6 مباريات كان عظيمـاً .

الآن :.
حظ سيء للفريق الذي وصل لربع النهائي في كأس العالم 66 , الذي يرغب في اللعب أمام اليابان لكنه ليس مسرورا باللعب أمام كوريا الجنوبية .

===

الإمارات /


من قبل :.
تمكنوا من جر أنفسهم لحافة التأهل ورموا أنفسهم بعيدا في هذه المجموعة . كان عليه تفادي الهزيمة من سوريا بفارق 3 أهداف , وانتهت النتيجة بـ3-1 وكادت أن تقف القلوب في العين .

الآن :.
ربما يتمنى رجال ميتسو لو تنازلوا عن الهدف الإسبوع الماضي

----------


## Hussain.T

اشكرك ع الطرح الجمييل

تحياتي

----------


## LUCKY

وااااااااااو طرح اكثر من رااااااائع و تحليل جيد لحال المنتخبات 


و سوف تكون تصفيات قوووووووووويه جداً 

و اتمنى ان يكون التاهل من نصيب البحرين و اليابان في الاولى 

و ايران و السعوديه الثانيه 

يسلموااااااااا اخي ملك الحب

ننتظر جديدك المتميز

----------


## king of love

يسلموووووووووووووووووو ع المرور

----------

